# RS 5 spoke rotor arm alloys?



## rjoseph (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I own a red 2007 302 TT. I would love to change my standard 10-spoke alloys to some replica RS 5 spoke rotor arm ones.

Firstly, is this possible? Secondly, what size should I be looking at?

Any help/advice would be fully appreciated.

Best regards

Rod


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

yes it is possible.
See with RS-QUATTRO 

it is 3-piece forged rims (from 18" to 22")
http://www.rsquattro.com/cms/en/wheels


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

shit the bed they look awesome ! one of the best wheels ive seen in a very long time. I love the dished effect. im guessing they cost a fortune?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

mmmmmm. get these


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

holy smokes batman. Just saw the price!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

!!! I had to look once you said that Minty. $3,300 per rim... Tears would be shed if I kerbed one of those bad boys.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you want proper replica wheels, WSP make them in ET52, CB57.1, 19" x 9" - just like the real thing, but they're about £250 each imported from Italy.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/41-WSP-W567-G ... 164wt_1152

Much more interestingly though, they also make a 20" version specifically for the TT.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/53-WSP-W567-G ... 164wt_1152

The HUGE advantage with WSP is they are exactly the same dimensions as the original wheels, no spigot rings required etc.

Of course, if you're shelling out £1200, I'd just buy a genuine set of rotors from eBay.de as for that kind of money, you'll get a set of 7mm ie. almost new branded tyres as well.


----------



## Mech33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not a fan of the RSQUATTRO knock-off style, personally... they don't look as nice as the OEM 5-spoke rotor wheels.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the Rotors at all, too widespread and common... From the A1 up they're available on almost everything but... If I was in the market for wheels and much more than enough/silly money then those 'knock offs' would defo be on my list of possibles.


----------



## RShane (Jul 7, 2012)

I've gotten wheels from these guys in the past for my A5 and M3 and have been very happy.

http://www.pyspeed.com/Audi-B8-A4-S4-Wheels-s/440.htm


----------

